

21 Reasons Why Most Entrepreneurs Fail in Real World - abynav
http://abhinavgulyani.com/21-reasons-why-most-entrepreneurs-fail-in-real-world/

======
wglb
Very light on content, and apparently on editing as well: _16\. Spreading
oneself too_ think _or too thick._.

Not recommended.

